# Rocko 11months *Adopted*



## Rockosworld (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's my boy Rocko. He's 11 months and is probably somewhere a little above 70 pounds, he was about 68lbs a month or two ago. Started him on a raw diet up until about 4 months ago, then made the switch to Taste of The Wild. Unfortunately I have to find him a home =( I got him when i moved out of my parents house but I've recently just moved back in. If anyone knows of a responsible adult looking for a loving dog please let me know. I will not let him go with someone I'm unsure about. I'm located in the Bay Area...

Thanks guys!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

What a good lookin dog. Hope he finds a good home


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

You can ask redog if you can rehome him in the adopt a bulls section.Have you already tried rehoming near you?Maybe with an ad in the paper or on craigslist?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is a handsome boy sorry you need to re-home him.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

hes a cutie...i hope you find him a good home


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice dog. Check with Hemi. Me and him live like 5 mins away from each other 
and I think he was interested. CA Bay Area right? Close to Vallejo


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

He is very handsome!!! To bad you need to re-home him! Good Luck!!


----------



## Rockosworld (Feb 10, 2011)

Trojanboi400 said:


> Nice dog. Check with Hemi. Me and him live like 5 mins away from each other
> and I think he was interested. CA Bay Area right? Close to Vallejo


Yea I'm in moraga which is about 10 minutes from Oakland. I'm just trying to find him a good home. I'm not asking for anything, he's got papers and is well socialized, he's super smart and affectionate.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

What a beautiful dog, love his coat. So sorry you have to re-home him.. Goodluck


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow hes a very nice looking dog, try putting him on petfinder or adoptapet.com


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

PM sent man i would love to provide him a nice warm home. He is adorable. Love the name too thanks for the link by the way Trojanboi400 glad i saw this im in Suisun not too far from you. Im off tomorrow maybe we can meet up.


----------



## Dieselblue (Sep 17, 2011)

if i wasn't on the other side of the country i would be more than happy to help him find a wonderful home, best of luck to you and him both


----------



## dayak (May 14, 2012)

i'm dayak from indonesia eastjava , i'd like to adobt your dog , how to contact you ?


----------



## dayak (May 14, 2012)

how cai i adobt rocco brother ? i am from indonesia eastjava


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

dayak said:


> i'm dayak from indonesia eastjava , i'd like to adobt your dog , how to contact you ?





dayak said:


> how cai i adobt rocco brother ? i am from indonesia eastjava


The original post was made in September of 2011, and that member no longer posts on here, so it would seem as though he's found a home for the pup, or changed his mind. Either way he didn't update this thread. I'm sorry for any inconvenience this has caused you, but please try to pay attention to the date of the original post prior to posting on a thread. You'll have better luck that way.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

The guy who adopted him post on her periodically,
he did get adopted


----------

